# Suche einen Gästepasee



## Xeliana25 (20. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
ich möchte gerne Diablo III testen ,weil ich sehr negative aber auch positive dinge gehört habe und ich mir nicht wirklich sicher bin.

Würd mich freuen.

Grüße
Xeliana25


----------

